# How To Adjust A Okuma Lever Drag & Use Mag Cast Control!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Okuma Solterra SLR-15CS Lever Drag w/Magnetic Cast Control!

I recently was able to procure this 2014 Okuma lever drag conventional reel. Original intent was for trolling & bottom jigging, but the magnetic cast control gives the angler added distance when shore casting. I was able to spool 250yd of 65lb braid as backing to a top shot of 60yd of 40lb monofilament line. I just opened it to grease & lube the internals so will use this for shore casting.

Some anglers like myself prefer star drags for shore casting. But to cast lever drags you must first know how. So i'll demonstrate how to work the settings for casting. I'll also explain how the magnetic cast control system works & how to set that properly as well.

This reel is hard to procure. Not many mentions on social fishing groups or on YouTube. Hopefully this'll help the beginners on understanding how to cast a lever drag reel & how magnetic cast control systems work.


----------

